# Message "Sécurité faible" Wi-Fi



## augusterre (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Ayant fait une clean Install de macOS 11.2, je vois depuis quelques jours ce message dans l'onglet "Wi-Fi" de la barre des menus.
J'ai réinstallé macOS, réinitialisé ma box, rien n'y fait.

PS : sur mon clone externe, ce message ne s'affiche pas, ma box est reconnue comme WPA2.
Merci


​


----------



## ericse (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu devrais cliquer sur le message, tu aurais plus d'explications...   
Ensuite fait Alt-clic sur l'icône WiFi pour faire apparaitre les infos de connexion, tu en sauras plus sur le protocole utilisé.


----------



## augusterre (7 Février 2021)

Voilà...





Quand je clique sur "En savoir plus" (2e photo), ça me dirige vers ça... mais je ne vois rien de correspondant dans les préférences Réseau.


----------



## Romuald (7 Février 2021)

Le Mac n'y est pour rien. C'est au niveau de ta box qu'il faut choisir WPA2/WPA3 et le mot de passe long, c'est elle qui te sert de routeur, pas le Mac


----------



## maxou56 (7 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> mais je ne vois rien de correspondant dans les préférences Réseau.


Bonsoir,
C'st pourtant clair:


> Ne créez pas ou ne rejoignez pas des réseaux qui utilisent des protocoles de sécurité plus anciens et obsolètes, tels que WPA/WPA2 Mode mixte, WPA Personnel


Et ta box est configurée en WPA/WPA2. Ce qui est visible sur ta capture.

Pour la différence de comportement??

Il faut dans l'Airbox mettre WPA2.






@Romuald


> il faut choisir WPA2/WPA3


L'Airbox n'a pas le WPA3.

Il faut faire attention avec le WPA2/WPA3, certains appareils "anciens" ne fonctionnent pas avec ce mode, alors qu'ils sont compatibles WPA2. (par ex c'est la cas des iPad3 et 4)


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Quand je clique sur "En savoir plus" (2e photo), ça me dirige vers ça... mais je ne vois rien de correspondant dans les préférences Réseau.







Voilà, ton routeur propose une connexion en WPA/WPA2, ce que ton Mac juge insuffisamment sécurisée et te le signale.
Mais tu dois aller corriger ça dans l'interface du routeur Orange, ton Mac n'y peut rien.


----------



## augusterre (8 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> C'st pourtant clair:
> 
> Et ta box est configurée en WPA/WPA2. Ce qui est visible sur ta capture.
> ...


Je n'arrive pas à accéder à la page de ma box en rentrant l'IP du routeur (192.168.1.1). Il me dit que je ne suis pas admin. J'ai essayé de ne pas rentrer de MDP, de mettre celui de ma box, de mettre le MDP par défaut ('admin') et toujours rien.


----------



## edenpulse (8 Février 2021)

Si je me souviens bien les accès sont inscrits sur la box. Là où il y a le code wifi de base


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Il me dit que je ne suis pas admin. J'ai essayé de ne pas rentrer de MDP, de mettre celui de ma box, de mettre le MDP par défaut ('admin') et toujours rien.


Et pourtant, par défaut chez Orange l'identifiant c'est admin et le mot de passe sont les 8 premiers caractères du mot de passe Wi-Fi.


----------



## augusterre (8 Février 2021)

C'est tout bon, j'ai modifié le mot de passe et la sécurité, merci beaucoup ! Je n'arrivais pas à y accéder car j'avais fait une faute d'orthographe dans le MDP.


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

Pour info, la Box SFR THD ne supporte pas le WPA2/WPA3, en tout cas celle que je possède. Mais quand on parle de SFR......


----------



## augusterre (7 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Pour info, la Box SFR THD ne supporte pas le WPA2/WPA3, en tout cas celle que je possède. Mais quand on parle de SFR......


Bizarre... Elle date de quelle année ?


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

Novembre 2020.... et elle a remplacé une première Box d'octobre 2020 qui avait la même "offre" WPA. Mon seul problème en fait est que la résidence est câblée par SFR et qu'aucun autre opérateur ne semble intéressé. J'ai donc le choix entre Fibre SFR et ADSL....


----------



## augusterre (7 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Novembre 2020.... et elle a remplacé une première Box d'octobre 2020 qui avait la même "offre" WPA. Mon seul problème en fait est que la résidence est câblée par SFR et qu'aucun autre opérateur ne semble intéressé. J'ai donc le choix entre Fibre SFR et ADSL....


Merde alors... Même en allant dans les réglages de la box ?
Sinon, demande au comité qui gère la résidence (il doit bien en avoir un) de mettre la fibre Orange ou Bouygues, qui sont à mon sens deux excellents opérateurs.


----------



## maxou56 (7 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> la Box SFR THD ne supporte pas le WPA2/WPA3


Le WP3 est relativement récent, peu de box ou routeur wifi sont compatibles WPA3 par exemple la livebox4 n'est pas compatible WPA3. (et attention en WPA2/WPA3 certains anciens appareils compatibles WPA2 ne fonctionneront plus par ex les iPad 3 et 4)
Le WPA2 ne te suffit pas?


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Novembre 2020.... et elle a remplacé une première Box d'octobre 2020 qui avait la même "offre" WPA. Mon seul problème en fait est que la résidence est câblée par SFR et qu'aucun autre opérateur ne semble intéressé. J'ai donc le choix entre Fibre SFR et ADSL....


Ici dans cette page... https://assistance.sfr.fr/internet-tel-fixe/wifi-debit/personnaliser-cle-wifi-box-modem-thd-sfr.html ...si tu fais un clic en 04, tu n'as pas accès à ces informations de sécurité dans ton compte ?


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Le WP3 est relativement récent, peu de box ou routeur wifi sont compatibles WPA3 par exemple la livebox4 n'est pas compatible WPA3. (et attention en WPA2/WPA3 certains anciens appareils compatibles WPA2 ne fonctionneront plus par ex les iPad 3 et 4)
> Le WPA2 ne te suffit pas?


Je répondais au message qui conseillait de passer en WPA2/WPA3 pour ne plus avoir le message "sécurité faible" (que j'ai aussi).


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Merde alors... Même en allant dans les réglages de la box ?
> Sinon, demande au comité qui gère la résidence (il doit bien en avoir un) de mettre la fibre Orange ou Bouygues, qui sont à mon sens deux excellents opérateurs.


L situation est plus compliquée. La résidence en question se compose de 601 pavillons reliés au départ (2000) en coaxial par France Telecom Câble. Cette société est passée de mains en mains pour atterrir finalement chez Numericable (puis SFR) qui a remplacé la plus grande partie du coaxial par de la fibre, elle-même reliée au coaxial des pavillons via 4 répartiteurs.

Le fameux plan câble Macron prévoit un câblage gratuit (pour les usagers) pour les logements non encore reliés à la fibre. Etant déjà câblés, la résidence est de facto exclue de ce plan alors que le reste de Lésigny est lui à présent câblé avec mise en concurrence de plusieurs FAI dont Orange. Pour avoir accès à la concurrence, il faudrait qu'un autre FAI passe un accord avec SFR pour passer par ses "tuyaux". Apparemment on ne se bouscule pas au portillon et on peut le comprendre car aujourd'hui moins de la moitié des résidents sont abonnés chez SFR.


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Mars 2021)

Voilà les différentes options de sécurité à ma disposition :


----------



## ericse (8 Mars 2021)

inazuma12 a dit:


> Voilà les différentes options de sécurité à ma disposition :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 217963


Bonjour,
Je pense que c'est TKIP qui flingue la sécurité, essaye l'avant dernier choix (WPA2-PSK AES)


----------



## edenpulse (8 Mars 2021)

Eviter le TKIP effectivement, pas assez sécurisé. Préferer l'AES.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

As-tu une imprimante connectée en Wifi ?


----------



## inazuma12 (8 Mars 2021)

Deux imprimantes Epson en Wifi.

Merci mais AES ne change rien, que ce soit avec la box SFR ou avec un routeur Linksys. De toute façon ma sécurité me semble déjà assez forte avec WPS désactivé et SSID non diffusé.


----------



## inazuma12 (7 Septembre 2021)

MacSeries a dit:


> Merde alors... Même en allant dans les réglages de la box ?
> Sinon, demande au comité qui gère la résidence (il doit bien en avoir un) de mettre la fibre Orange ou Bouygues, qui sont à mon sens deux excellents opérateurs.


J'oubliais : Orange, Bouygues ou tout autre FAI en fibre utilisent uniquement des réseaux FFTH, alors que SFR dans une majorité de cas, notamment chez moi, utilise de la fibre à terminaison coaxiale. Mon problème ne se solutionnera que lorsque SFR remplacera la terminaison coaxiale par de la fibre ou qu'on installera la fibre dans la résidence hors SFR.

Et pour tailler un peu plus un "costard" à SFR, j'ai eu à subir de puis mon adhésion en 2020 trois changements de box, un changement de câble intérieur, cinq visites de techniciens, une bonne vingtaine d'appels au service technique, des dégrèvements multiples, tout cela sans aucune amélioration de la stabilité ou de la qualité du signal, deux pannes totales de près d'une semaine, un téléphone qui marchait de temps en temps et, cerise sur le gâteau, un prolongement de mon abonnement sans que je l'ai demandé (vente forcée, spécialité de la maison). Résultat, j'ai résilié et suis passé chez Orange ADSL, avec deux Livebox pour un prix à peine supérieur à une ligne SFR, un SAV 24h/24 7J/7, efficace, aimable et surtout compétent. Une Livebox dédiée au réseau local et à Internet, une dédiée à la TV, mes forfaits GSM pour les gros téléchargements, et depuis deux mois, je revis !


----------

